# New To The Boards..



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi All!

I wanted to quickly introduce ourselves, we have been reading this board for several weeks now and are picking up a Outback 27RSDS in Havana tomorrow. This board offers a wealth of information and everyone seems so nice.

We have camped for years. Starting with tents, then moving to a pop-up (Colman Bayside) and finally moving up the Outback. We spent a lot of time visiting dealers and looking at all the different brands of travel trailers but fell in love with the 27 RSDS, we are really hoping that this is a trailer that will grow with us.

The only down fall has been that some of the campgrounds we had reservations at with the pop-up the sites will not fit the new camper and they do not have anything to accommodate us, so now are trying to relay out vacation plans which is not going as smoothly as weâ€™d like.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome and hope your pickup tomorrow goes smoothly







.

Mikie


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, lilunsure!* action
I'm glad you found us!

That new Outback is one sweet TT. I'm sure you will enjoy it! As far as the short sites you have reserved, remember that the rear slide will usually buy you about five feet of space in shorter sites. You can almost always back the trailer up to the back of the driveway, and then let the rear slide hang out over the end.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Welcome to another Marylander!!!!!!!

Too bad you will miss the Midatlantic Rally this weekend!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome and glad you are now one of us. action

Just think of the fun you can have trying new places that the Outback will fit in









John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> picking up a Outback 27RSDS in Havana tomorrow.


Man, and I didn't even know there _was_ an Outback dealer in Cuba!









Seriously, though, welcome to the forum and to the wonderful world of Outbacking!

You will love your new TT and this site.

Enjoy and post often.

Mark


----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> Welcome to another Marylander!!!!!!!
> 
> Too bad you will miss the Midatlantic Rally this weekend!
> 
> ...


We are sorry we are going to miss the Rally.

We really enjoy Frontier Town and this is one of the places that can not accommodate our upgrade so unfortunately we will not be able to visit there this summer, but we are going there in the fall.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Welcome to the site. Good luck sorting out those CG reservations.


----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

mswalt said:


> Man, and I didn't even know there _was_ an Outback dealer in Cuba!


Hee Hee...


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

mswalt said:


> > picking up a Outback 27RSDS in Havana tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Man, and I didn't even know there _was_ an Outback dealer in Cuba!
> ...










I was wondering how to get the OB from Cuba back to the states. I don't think they float.
















Oh, welcome from another newby.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Some have recently tried filling them with water from the inside out but don't think that's a good idea.

Good luck find new camping spots. Even a bad spot in an Outback is better than a good spot in a tent. Congrats on the upgrade and enjoy.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

campmg said:


> Some have recently tried filling them with water from the inside out but don't think that's a good idea.
> [snapback]107835[/snapback]​


That was pretty good.









lilunsure,

Congratulations and welcome aboard. action That is a great TT and the one I actually loved when I first saw it. Needed the bunks in the 28 though. Enjoy it.

Scott


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congrads on the new Outback. It is great to see another East Coaster and another 27RSDS on the site.

Gary


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome to the site!
We still have spots at the Elkins, WV rally for Labor day.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, lilunsure! You may have to change your name after Outbacking, because you WILL be sure you love it!


----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

Katrina said:


> Welcome to the site!
> We still have spots at the Elkins, WV rally for Labor day.
> [snapback]107852[/snapback]​


Weâ€™d like to join and are doing some checking on those dates to see if it will work for us.

I'm waiting to hear back from the campground as I need more information on their pet policy.


----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

summergames84 said:


> Welcome, lilunsure! You may have to change your name after Outbacking, because you WILL be sure you love it!
> [snapback]107860[/snapback]​


Hee Hee









Canâ€™t change my name, I use it for everything I register at, and would forget my name if I did not use the same one every place.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

lilunsure said:


> Katrina said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the site!
> ...


Only restriction is that a leash is required.
Check out the rally thread for info on making reservations.


----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

Katrina said:


> Only restriction is that a leash is required.
> Check out the rally thread for info on making reservations.
> [snapback]107871[/snapback]​


Are you sure they don't ban any breeds? My dogs are friendly and non-aggressive, but alas one of them is ban due to breed at a lot of campgrounds and the other at a few.

I make it customary to check out all campgrounds and get it in writing before making reservations.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome lilunsure to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 27RSDS
Sure hope you can join us at Elkins

Don action


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the best darn stie on the internet!

Congrats on the new Outback. That is one sweeeet trailer! Your kids will love the bunk house.


----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

Thank you all for the warm welcome.

We picked it up this weekend, and just love it! It has so much more room than the old pop-up and set-up was so much quicker.

We have already started loading her up and can't wait for our first trip.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

action Welcome! Don't forget to read the thread about the Niagara Falls Rally. Sounds like we have at least one cancelled reservation you might be able to take!~


----------

